# Britemax Black Max



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just been reading Spoony's review on Britemax Black Max and am very impressed

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299426

I'm looking for a pe-wax cleanser at the mo to go under Vics Concours

Just wondering whether anyone else has any experience of it?


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of this product.

By hand it spreads really nicely and removal is effortless. The paint feels really slick after.

By machine it just melts into the pait. Super easy to use and will remove light wash marring.

I can't really fault black max. Great product.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, very good product. Finishes down really nice and leaves a very slick finish :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

My understanding it is a early version of amigo.

Only had a sample from i4d but was much nicer to use when worked properly via DA than a gentle wipe over via hand application


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's brilliant stuff which I use on my own Golf to keep it looking its best. I would treat it as a very fine polish rather than a glaze as such, but it can fill a little.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's brilliant stuff which I use on my own Golf to keep it looking its best. I would treat it as a very fine polish rather than a glaze as such, but it can fill a little.


I've got into a couple of debates over this on here and didn't mention it above for fear of another but seen as you've mentioned it  .......

It's definitely a fine finishing polish and its not supposed to leave any fillers although it can give the appearance of filling due to the ultra fine finishing. This was confirmed direct from the manufacturer at my asking to settle a "debate" :thumb:

I really think the have mislead a little by by calling it a ultra fine polishing "glaze".


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Just been reading Spoony's review on Britemax Black Max and am very impressed
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299426
> 
> ...


Yes... as I was there with spoony testing it lol..

I only done one panel by machine, but it's nice and oily.. and leaves a really slick finish

seemed like a great pre wax type product to me by DA (spoony used my rotex with it) 
removed light clay marring with ease (checked after panel wipe too).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

id_doug said:


> I've got into a couple of debates over this on here and didn't mention it above for fear of another but seen as you've mentioned it  .......
> 
> It's definitely a fine finishing polish and its not supposed to leave any fillers although it can give the appearance of filling due to the ultra fine finishing. This was confirmed direct from the manufacturer at my asking to settle a "debate" :thumb:
> 
> I really think the have mislead a little by by calling it a ultra fine polishing "glaze".


They sell it short a little. I think it can 'fill' if worked lightly by hand, but on a DA on some paints, you can get a cracking finish for very little effort. I tend to use it now on Protection Details as standard as it is very quick and easy to use, dustless and offers superb results.

Massively overlooked product


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's brilliant stuff which I use on my own Golf to keep it looking its best. I would treat it as a very fine polish rather than a glaze as such, but it can fill a little.


So you need IPA wipe before LSP?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sm81 said:


> So you need IPA wipe before LSP?


I would recommend doing so to ensure its not filling on whatever you're working on - its always best to be sure


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> They sell it short a little. I think it can 'fill' if worked lightly by hand, but on a DA on some paints, you can get a cracking finish for very little effort. I tend to use it now on Protection Details as standard as it is very quick and easy to use, dustless and offers superb results.
> 
> Massively overlooked product


I would agree. As an ultra fine finishing polish I really do think its top draw. It's just the glaze bit in the name that confuses it and maybe gets people confused and not really knowing how, when or where to use it in the process. I think generally speaking a lot of the Britemax products get overlooked a little. The few I have used really are very good.

I would also recommended an IPA wipe down prior to LSP :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Generally I feel britemax products I've used have offered a lot. This particular product is nice and oily and works fantastic by machine - the rotex for me. It correct the clay marring I induced not just filled it.
I felt the product did have filling ability also and left the surface ridiculously slick.

I'd like to do it by machine then a coat by hand before finishing with vantage.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I think perhaps they call it a "glaze" as the rest of the world seem to refer to jeweling or ultra fine polishes as glazes. I've got 2 fine polishes here that say glaze on the bottle.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks people. Informed comments :thumb:

Got to ask, is it better than Prima Amigo then? (Only asking as I have my choice down to these 2)


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed. I think it does confuse some as its not a glaze as such, say Amigo for example. But it gives a Glaze like finish due to the very fine finish :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry just seen the Amigo question. There is a fair argument to have both but personally I would just go for Blackmax, its a little more versatile IMO


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks people. Informed comments :thumb:
> 
> Got to ask, is it better than Prima Amigo then? (Only asking as I have my choice down to these 2)


That's a hard one but if you're going for one and only one I'd agree with the below.



id_doug said:


> Sorry just seen the Amigo question. There is a fair argument to have both but personally I would just go for Blackmax, its a little more versatile IMO


I will always have amigo in my collection as I like it, but it doesn't do anything that black max isn't capable of.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

When using it by had is it better to use the smooth side or cut side


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> When using it by had is it better to use the smooth side or cut side


Smooth side or cut side of what?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry I mean the trifoam hand pads


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Black Max is an extremely versatile product. It officially contains no silicones, wax or fillers, although in common with many finishing polishes can be made to fill slightly especially when used by hand.

Black Max is formulated to easily remove polish lines, buffer trials, micro-swirls & clay marks and is a joy to use by DA and is completely dust free.

Works like a pre-wax cleanser and being polymer based produces a super slick high gloss finish in common with oil based glazes.

If you are worried about filling, and plan to use IPA to check your work after I would highly recommend doing a quick once over by hand to lay down a polymer base, as this promotes improved bonding and ultimately better durability from your chosen wax or polymer sealant.

As mentioned above it works great as a combo with Vantage paste wax or even Extreme Elements.

My preference is to use all three (Black Max, Extreme Elements & then top with Vantage).


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

What kind of pad do you use for hand application ?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Sorry I mean the trifoam hand pads


Sorry, I've never tried it by hand. Although I would personally of thought the cut side. I wouldn't of thought that would be any more aggressive than machine pad.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

dragontolis said:


> What kind of pad do you use for hand application ?


Most applicators would be fine, Black Max works great with the Valet PRO AP-6 white polish applicators as these a little firmer for use with compounds, polishes and glazes.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I use hexlogic white pad on das-6 and it does a great job


----------

